

Google Wave Developer Preview at Google I/O 2009 - tlrobinson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_UyVmITiYQ

======
tlrobinson
After watching this and learning a bit more about it, many of the comments in
the other Wave submissions seem blatantly uninformed.

I suggest you all watch this.

